# brand new to this



## amani260 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi , I'm right in the middle of building a train set for my son who is 10. We got tracks together and wired transformer. Now, we get lights on locomotive and tender lights and has sound. BUT, we can't get the locomotive to move except for a couple times. Sometimes it just hums, sometimes it jumps an inch or so like it is going to go but doesn't, and like i mentioned, twice it just took off and ran for a bit , then just stopped. It's a Lionel New York Central ready to run system if that helps. Like I said, I'm brand new to this so speak real slow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Im not an expert on Lionel stuff but it sounds to me like the engine and rails may need a cleaning. Make sure to get the roller for the 3rd rail as that picks up current too. Use some 90% rubbing alcohol on a rag and wipe the rails down really good. Then by hand clean the roller for the 3rd rail. once that is done use a paper towel and soak it with alcohol and lay it flat on the rails. Turn the transformer up to full and hold the engine on the towel but still make sure it can pick up power to keep the engine running. Once the wheels stop putting black stuff on the paper towel they are clean. Do this for all current pickup wheels. Ones that are not powered you will have to manually clean with a paper towel or rag and some alcohol.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is what it sounds like, it needs a service job.

Did you try working the e unit lever back and forth some?

Track pins tight, clean track, clean connector and clean and lubed engine helps a lot.
Clean the wheels too.

List the engine number.
Did you ever have it apart?
Have you had it since new?
How old is it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The previous posts have it, do some basic maintenance first, then see where you're at.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hold up...

How old is the set? Brand new? A new set shouldn't do that, it sounds like something is binding. If it's the NYC 0-8-0 set, I know a bunch of people were having issues with bent axles binding up on them.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont know about Lionel but I have bought 2 Spectrum starter sets and one was great out of the box the other needed the track to be cleaned before the engine would run right. Now I clean any track before I run trains on it.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey said:


> I dont know about Lionel but I have bought 2 Spectrum starter sets and one was great out of the box the other needed the track to be cleaned before the engine would run right. Now I clean any track before I run trains on it.
> 
> Massey



A clean train/engine and track is GOOD for any scale/gauge.

Lubrication helps a lot too.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Exactly Ed that is why I told the OP to start there!!

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Hold up...
> 
> How old is the set? Brand new? A new set shouldn't do that, it sounds like something is binding. If it's the NYC 0-8-0 set, I know a bunch of people were having issues with bent axles binding up on them.



We don't know he did not say how old it is yet.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I'm thinking that a set from the factory wouldn't have dirty track or wheels yet (well, maybe).

I know my BSA 0-8-0 had issues with a crooked wheel that I straightened out a bit, but it had a little binding issue when I first used it out of the box.


----------



## amani260 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. Ok, it is a brand new set, it is the 0-8-0 locomotive. It came with some track cleaner so i did clean tracks with it, but maybe not enuff. So, would lights and sound work if track was dirty?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

yes but not always as good as it should. I would check to make sure the running gear is not binding if you are sure that it is good and clean.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Turn the loco over and check in the gears, look for tinsel?
Did you run it around the tree? Look for anything up in there.

Did you run it at all?

It could be a defect like Santa Fe said?

What track do you have?
Are you sure the power connections are right?


----------



## amani260 (Jan 5, 2012)

Who ever said binding nailed it. There was actually one of the arms on the side (dont know technical term) that was on upside down and was hitting , wouldnt let it go. Took it apart and flipped it over, works like a champ. Thanks everybody for such fast replies !!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You sure it was track cleaner and not smoke fluid that came in the set (don't know, it's been a couple years since I got a set)? They do two different things and smoke fluid on the tracks might not be such a good thing (reduced traction, less electrical contact).

Glad to hear you got the engine running though. It's always frustrating to get a new thing that doesn't really work right out of the box.


----------



## amani260 (Jan 5, 2012)

yea, it came with both. Works great now.


----------

